# Brighton CC site (sheepcote valley) 1st - 3rd Feb



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi all; just booked to go over to Brighton for the weekend. If anybody's there look out for our van & give us a knock & say hello! "Stella2" on the front & back & MHF stickers :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Mike

We'll be there in a fortnight. Can you hang around until then? :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry, Gerald, back now  
Will be in the Caribbean then :wink: 

If you get in to Brighton for a meal, try Donatella's (Italian) restaurant - excellent value 3 courses for £8.95 (plus 10%, so under a tenner) - somewhere just off the lanes - it's a big place - on 2 levels, just turn up, no need to book (but less chance of a wait beofre 7:30). A client of mine in Brighton uses it alot, it's got a full menu as well as the cheapo headline stuff.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mike,

Thanks for the Donatello's recommendation. We just enjoyed a very pleasant dinner there. Prompt, efficient, courteous and humourous service but never felt pushed. Good value.

Dave


----------

